
Ask HN: Moving to London soon, how to find flat/apartment? - Keloo
I&#x27;m a software engineer, I&#x27;ve got an offer in London so soon I&#x27;ll be moving there, do you have any suggestion on how to find a flat&#x2F;apartment for rent?
======
iamben
If you're looking to share, try spareroom.co.uk - create a profile for someone
searching, reach out to people in your budget bracket and say hello. May help
to do a month in AirBnB before so you can figure out what area you want to be
in / meet the person/people you may end up living with.

If you're living by yourself, try rightmove.co.uk - you'll end up talking to a
bunch of agents. Obviously you have rent / bills / council tax on top of
what's on the site. Again, may be worth a month in AirBnB to try and figure
out the area you like.

FWIW, I like East London - Shoreditch, Old St., etc. It's a pretty good blend
of people and things, and a good location for doing stuff (or at least
starting your journey). I'm in London - contact details are in my profile -
feel free to reach out if I can help more.

~~~
Keloo
Thank you for the reply, the idea with AirBnb is pretty cool. I see you do
stuff on the web, I've got an offer from Bloomberg (Software Engineer), did
mostly web development too, thank you for the contact details, I'll reach out
when I'll be in London :)

~~~
iamben
Congrats on the offer. Feel free - always happy to grab a coffee or a drink.
London is a great city! :-)

------
mtmail
[https://www.foxtons.co.uk/](https://www.foxtons.co.uk/) is the biggest chain
and also has short lets. It's easy to find full furnished apartments.
[https://www.spareroom.co.uk/](https://www.spareroom.co.uk/) or
[http://www.moveflat.com/](http://www.moveflat.com/) for flatshares. Plus the
usual big portals rightmove and zoopla.
[https://www.gumtree.com/](https://www.gumtree.com/) is the local equivalent
of classifieds (Craigslist). In Greater London area all prices are listed per
week (x4.3 to convert to month) but payment is per month.

------
bennyp101
Maybe also look outside of London, and work out how much commuting in is.
Depending on what you are after, you might get a better deal.

